# 'Bewustmaken' of 'bewust maken'?



## eno2

Schrijf je 'Bewustmaken' of is het 'bewust maken'?

DVD online geeft 'bewustmaken' niet. 

Taaladvies gebruikt nochtans wel bewustmaken:


> Vraag
> 
> Is het woord _sensibiliseren_ correct in de betekenis 'bewustmaken', zoals in de volgende zin: _Werkgevers moeten hun medewerkers sensibiliseren over het risico op een burn-out_?
> 
> Antwoord
> 
> _Sensibiliseren_ is in die betekenis standaardtaal in België. Standaardtaal in het hele taalgebied is onder andere _bewustmaken_. http://taaladvies.net/taal/advies/vraag/1738/sensibiliseren_bewustmaken



Begaat Taaladvies een schrijffout met bewustmaken?


----------



## Peterdg

"bewustmaken" staat wel in het groene boekje.


----------



## eno2

Het groene boekje en Taaladvies tegen DVD.

'Trachten bewust te maken' vertaalde ik als 'try to raise awareness', na moeilijkheden om vertalingen te vinden voor 'bewustmaken'. Try to make aware zou ook gaan. Nee?


----------



## bibibiben

Er is misschien wel wat voor te zeggen om onderscheid te maken tussen _iets bewust maken _en _(iem.) iets bewustmaken_:

Zijn ze bewust gemaakt? = Zijn ze (die voorwerpen) in het volle besef (dus niet zomaar of per ongeluk) gemaakt?
Zijn ze bewustgemaakt?  = Zijn ze (die mensen) tot besef gebracht?

Let ook op het verschil in zinsaccent.


----------



## eno2

Niet verwonderlijk dat adj+ ww  los een andere betekenis kan aannemen dan aaneen. 
Wat mij verwonderde was eerst dat dat het werkwoord los te schrijven valt volgens VD en dan de tegengestelde posities. 
Ik gebruik bewustmaken.


----------



## eno2

eno2 said:


> Ik gebruik bewustmaken.


En in het Spaans gebruik ik concienciar. Daar is ook een hele heisa rond in het Spaans. Gaat alle kanten op.

Consciencia y Conciencia ambos bien. 
Concientizar no (no esta en WR), 
concientizar si (esta en  DLE ), 
 concienciar si 
conscienciar no 
conscientizar no 
Consciente si pero conciente no


----------



## eno2

eno2 said:


> Niet verwonderlijk dat adj+ ww  los een andere betekenis kan aannemen dan aaneen.



'Ik maakte bewust een omweggetje' heeft natuurlijk niets te maken met bewustmaken. 
Bewustmaken is dus eenduidiger.


----------



## eno2

eno2 said:


> 'Trachten bewust te maken' vertaalde ik als 'try to raise awareness', na moeilijkheden om vertalingen te vinden voor 'bewustmaken'.



"Raise conscientiousness" werd ook gebruikt, o.a. door de vorige golf feministen, maar is naar het schijnt 'verouderd'. (wiki)
Ik gebruik het niet meer sinds een native speaker me zei dat hij het niet verstond.


----------

